
Default go http server doesn't say something like “go web http server” - andrewfromx
curl -i http:&#x2F;&#x2F;officecrashe.rs
HTTP&#x2F;1.1 200 OK
Content-Type: text&#x2F;html; charset=utf-8
Date: Fri, 22 Apr 2016 05:22:03 GMT
Transfer-Encoding: chunked
======
andrewfromx
i'll bet default java one says something like:

"Server: Oracle-Application-Server-11g Oracle-Web-Cache-11g/11.1.1.6.0 (H;max-
age=300+0;age=17;ecid=584413567863459,0:1)"

